# Resitencias de relés de estado sólido con triac se queman



## pablodeo (Feb 20, 2011)

Hola! 

Yo he montado 4 circuitos con triac en una placa multiproposito siguiendo el siguiente diseño para cada uno de ellos, utilizando una sola alimentación a 220V de alterna para los 4 circuitos:




Los circuitos andan bien, salvo por las resistencias de 470 Ohm de los 2 circuitos del medio, que se queman, a pesar de haberlas reemplazado por unas de 2W. Originalmente había montado resistencias de 1W, pero lo que no entiendo es: ¿Por qué las resistencias de 470 Ohm y 1W de los circuitos de los 2 extremos no se quemaron, y las de los 2 circuitos del medio sí?

Necesito respuestas urgente, por favor. El lunes tengo que presentar el proyecto que incluye este circuito para manejar 3 electroválvulas y un calentador de agua.

Saludos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 20, 2011)

A mi criterio, te falta poner una resistencia entre G y A1, ya que si no, no estoy seguro de que detecte bien el cruce por 0 el MOC3041.


----------



## pablodeo (Feb 20, 2011)

Voy a ver si es eso, pero igual me llama la atención que 2 de los 4 circuitos funcionen perfectamente (el que está del lado de donde entran los 220Vca y el del extremo opuesto), así como los conecté yo, y en los otros 2 (los del medio) se quemen sus resistencias de 470 :S


----------



## dukex (Feb 20, 2011)

Hola pablodeo,

Ya simulaste el circuito que publicas??  mide la corriente que está pasando por la resistencia R3 y calcula la potencia que está disipando. Esta será la misma corriente en el gate del triac y comparala con la del datasheet por que probablemente también comprometerás al triac.

Esa conexión entre el triac de disparo y el de potencia no parece estar bien, yo utilicé un circuito propuesto en el datasheet del MOC3061 que es igual al publicado por Black_Tiger. Funciona de maravilla inclusive bajo condiciones y cargas no recomendadas.

Saludos.


----------



## J2C (Feb 20, 2011)

Pablodeo

La R3 puede quemarse debido a que el Triac MT2 tenga en corto sus terminales MT1 y G quedando en serie con la carga y debido a su baja potencia se *incinera!*. La observación de BlackTiger1954 figura en una de las siguientes Notas de Aplicación.

Te recomiendo que bajes de la Web de Fairchild (http://www.fairchildsemi.com/) las siguientes Notas de Aplicación y les des una mirada, te ayudaran mucho:

AN-3003 - Applications of Random Phase Crossing Triac Drivers
AN-3004 - Applications of Zero Voltage Crossing Optically Isolated Triac Drivers
AN-3008 - RC Snubber Networks for Thyristor Power Control and Trasient Suppression

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 20, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> P....La R3 puede quemarse debido a que el Triac MT2 tenga en corto sus terminales MT1 y G quedando en serie con la carga y debido a su baja potencia se *incinera!*. .....



También puede ser porque el TRIAC TIC246 *NO* se active, dañado o mal conectado. En ese caso el TRIAC del Optoaislador maneja la tensión sobre la carga a través de la resistencia y "Puff"


----------



## pandacba (Feb 20, 2011)

Haz otra cosa muy práctica, pon los triacs o la placa completa donde se te queman las R si toddo anda bien anda sospecnando del triac, me ha echo parir algo asi en un horno con Triacs, de ST, reemplazamos unos y las R que no habian sufrido ningún daño se ardieron en el impreso, le pusimo algo más grandes y lo mismo, pero en las otras placas no habia problemas, medimos que no hubiera algun punto en contacto con masa que la impedancia fuera igual y nada por último harto de que se prendan fuego,  manejan resistencias de 100W y lo probe afuera con una ridicula lápara de 100W y se prendio fuego igual, desmonte una placa sana, ya le habia cambiado el opto pero nada pongo el tiristor con R nuevas y funciona al pelo, pongo el triac nuevo en la otra placa y se prendio fuego la misma R, Conclusíon el TRiAC de esos que tienen la base de la capsula TO3 metlaica pero los terminales salen del otro lado, Son de ST pero parece que los que dan vuelta por aca son falsos, asi que no perdi más tiempo y traje de afuera de una casa que le compo siempre y solucione el tema ya que ese modelo de cápsula es no muy consgible la versión TO3P si se consigue, pero queda muy justa en potencia.

En tu caso si es eso tendras que comprar nuevos en un comercio que tengas la seguridad que tien buenos elementos.
Espero te sirva, un cordial saludo, de todas forma proba lo que te indico Black y si sigue el problema hace la prueba que te dije
Cordiales saludos


----------



## J2C (Feb 20, 2011)

Fogonazo

Solo pense en el *corto* entre MT1 y G por que es lo unico que haria circular (limitaria es la palabra justa) la corriente de la carga, también puede ser un corto en las soldaduras de esos dos terminales (debido a vuestro comentario).

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## pablodeo (Feb 20, 2011)

Le agregué una resistencia de 470 entre MT1 y G, como me dijo Black Tiger. Antes la problemática resistencia se arrebataba, ahora se dora parejito ¬¬

Voy a tener que cambiarle el triac a ver qué pasa, como también me han sugerido aquí.

Voy a agregar a la sugerencia de pandacba: si van a trabajar con triacs y optoacopladores con fototriacs, compren el triple de componentes que necesitan, porque hay una alta probabilidad de que vengan fallados.

Acá les paso el diseño en la placa (hecho con paint, así nomás), con los componentes montados como les dije al principio. Repito, los de los 2 costados funcionaban correctamente, y en los del medio se quemaban las resistencias de 470. Primero, se conectó el pin 5 del MOC3041 a masa digital al igual que el pin 3, luego,se dejaron ambos sin conectar, en todos los casos solo andaban los dos circuitos de los extremos y los del medio no(se quemaba resistencia) y a veces directamente ni se encendian, es mas haciendo un corto con el buscapolo en el pin 5 se encendian la lampara(carga) . medimos continuidad pista por pista y estaba correcto// cambiamos como ser el triac y tambien le pusimos R de 2W y se seguian quemando en los dos circuitos del medio// no sabemos que hacer ya!!!!!

http://img254.imageshack.us/i/circuitoelectrov.jpg/


----------



## dukex (Feb 20, 2011)

Si entonces parece que el problema es del TIC246.

Ahora tengo una duda,  según el circuito que publica black tiger el MT2 del optotriac va con el MT2 del de potencia y el gate del de potencia está asociado al MT1 del optotriac ademas que los 2 MT1 también están asociados atravéz de un resistencia. 

Por otro lado en el circuito de pabloedo parece que está invertido este orden, Esto puede afectar en algo?? cuando estuve navegando por el foro buscando acerca de triacs encontré que un error común era invertir estos terminales, de tal manera que el neutro deberia ir siempre especificamente a un MTx dado y la fase al otro de no ser asi el triac no conmutaria.. (no me acuerdo cuál iba a cuál)

Que pasa cuando son 2 fases?? 

mirá en el datasheet  del moc3041 en la página 4 en donde dan unos ejemplos 

http://www.8051projects.info/datasheets/moc3041.pdf

La conexión y los valores de resistencias, además no le dán importancia a cual terminal conectar la fase.

PD: voy a buscar el tema donde hablan de esto.

Saludos


----------



## pablodeo (Feb 20, 2011)

Me acaban de sugerir (fuera de este foro) que utilice un MOC3021 en lugar del 3041, que no tiene cruce por cero, y que reemplace la resistencia de 470 por una de 10k. Vamos a ver qué resulta.

PD: vamos a tener que pedirle al profe que nos dé algunos días más, no creo que lleguemos :/


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 20, 2011)

pablodeo dijo:


> Me acaban de sugerir (fuera de este foro) que utilice un MOC3021 en lugar del 3041, que no tiene cruce por cero, y que reemplace la resistencia de 470 por una de 10k. Vamos a ver qué resulta.
> 
> PD: vamos a tener que pedirle al profe que nos dé algunos días más, no creo que lleguemos :/



No creo que consigas hacer ninguna diferencia con el cambio del opto-aislador.
Yo revisaría el conexionado del *TIC246* (Según el datasheet) y eventualmente cambiaría de lugar uno de los que *NO* funciona por uno de los que *SI* Funciona, para tratar de identificar el origen de la falla.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 20, 2011)

Ambas formas estan bien, se lo trabaja de ambas formas, probe con las placas que tengo, con el que esta en buen estado se dispara, con el otro se incinera la R
trabajo con este modelo







pablodeo dijo:


> Me acaban de sugerir (fuera de este foro) que utilice un MOC3021 en lugar del 3041, que no tiene cruce por cero, y que reemplace la resistencia de 470 por una de 10k. Vamos a ver qué resulta.
> 
> PD: vamos a tener que pedirle al profe que nos dé algunos días más, no creo que lleguemos :/


Los circuitos que yo utilizo tienen la R de 10k y si el triac no se dispara queda en serie con la carga y se prenden fuego, más valor mayor sera la disipación para un mismo valor de corriente, si no haces la prueba que te digo pero fijate también que el moc 3041 este en buen estado porque, se suele dañar y si quedo en corto se quemara le ponga lo quel e pongas
Tambien oserba que el opto sea Motorola o Fairchild, con otras marcas tuve problemas y los tuve que  tirar

El cruce por cero no mejora ni empeora, es una ventaja a la hora de comandar resisntecias, pero no cuando comandas bobinas el mejor disparo es en la cresta.

Para estar seguro de estas cosas es conveniente armarse de un circuito de prueba, porque si el triac es duro, y necesita más corriente te quemara la R que vos tenias puesta pero poniendo la otra del otro lado al no dipararse te pone todo en serie, hace una cosa muy simple primero verifiva que los opto de los que funcionan sean de iguala marca que las placas que tene problemas, luego si son de la misma marca verifica que no este dañado ya que si el triac no se disparo el triac del opto quedo en seie con la carga y a pasado mayor corriente de la que maneja por lo tanto puede estar dañado, y por eso te sigue rompiendo las R, los optos se dañan pero no estallan eso es muy raro

Si bien te dije que probes con un triac que trabaja me olvide de deicrte que controles el opto, si pones uno que funciona y el opto esta dañado te dara la misma falla pero no sera por el triac esta vez


----------



## pablodeo (Feb 24, 2011)

Señores, era el triac nomás, no sé si eran de pésima calidad, o fue una tanda que salió defectuosa (TIC246D fabricados en Filipinas, por una empresa que tiene algo parecido a un 13 o una B como logo), de 7 que compramos, sólo 2 andaban bien.

Lo reemplacé por un BTA12 (fabricado por ST), y utilicé un optoacoplador MOC3021 (sin cruce por cero) en lugar del 3041 (cuando te agarre, Pablín... ¬¬). Funcionó perfectamente.

Gracias por el rápido bombardeo de respuestas 

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 24, 2011)

De todas forma el problema no era el MOC3041, me ha pasado con el BTA40 como el de la foto supuestamente es de ST pero era falso


----------



## fernandob (Feb 24, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> mirá en el datasheet del moc3041 en la página 4 en donde dan unos ejemplos
> 
> http://www.8051projects.info/datasheets/moc3041.pdf


 
hola, por lo que he leido esas configuraciones que alimentan al triac desde la misma linea con una R= 330 ohms o algo  parecido "pecan " de esa falla que han mencionado:

si el triac falla por algun motivo la resistencia debera soportar una potencia bastante bruta.
220v /330 ohms casi un amper.

y el triac de el MOC ..no se si aguanta eso.

todo el esquema depende de que el triac conduzca.........pero .....ahora que lo pienso un poco mas, entoncs ese esquema no sirve para por ejemplo un dimmmer optoaislado??
que si quiero la carga al minimo sera como el triac sin conducir casi todo el tiempo .

segun la falla el moc cierra el circuito con la R de 3690 + la de 330 ohms, salvo que el triac de potencia tenga el gate en corto con el Term principal.......
el fin .......me da la impresion de que es un esquema reducido pero que ante una falla se lleva todo puesto.

es asi o estoy errado ??


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> .....y el triac de el MOC ..no se si aguanta eso....


La mayoría de los TRIAC´s de los opto-aisladores manejan hasta 1 A


> .....ahora que lo pienso un poco mas, entoncs ese esquema no sirve para por ejemplo un dimmmer optoaislado??


Si sirve, siempre que *NO* uses un opto-aislador con detección de paso por cero.


> .......el fin .......me da la impresion de que es un esquema reducido pero que ante una falla se lleva todo puesto.
> 
> es asi o estoy errado ??



Solo un poco.
Es un esquema muy probado y funciona, si por ejemplo el TRIAC de trabajo se "Corta", la resistencia hace de fusible y se vaporiza, en general sin dañar al opto.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 24, 2011)

Pero hay que asegurarse que los  opto sean Motorola o Fairchild, porque otras marcas mueren en el acto.
Esa configuración es muy utilizada, la he visto  tanto en equipamiento nacional como extranjero de fuena factura, en el horno en particular que tuve la falla llevaba mucho tiempo funcionand sin problemas, hasta que hubo neceisidad de cambiar un Triaca que luego de trabajar un rato quedaba disparado, al reemplazarlo se me incendio lietaralment la resistencia, cambie el opto pero estos eran cualquier cosa y enmascaraban la falla, puso uno fairchild con uno de los BTA que estaban funcionando, todo ok, le puse el nuevo y de nuevo se prnedio fueego la R, El BTA es un pedazo de ladrillo con patas.........(reulto ser falso)


----------



## dukex (Feb 25, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es un esquema muy probado y funciona, si por ejemplo el TRIAC de trabajo se "Corta", la resistencia hace de fusible y se vaporiza, en general sin dañar al opto.





Que esquema estaria protegido en caso de entrar en corto el gate con el terminal principal?? estuve buscando y hay algunas configuraciones con resistencias  de 1K ohmn. Pero en caso del corto igual tendrian que soportar como 50Watts.

lo mejor seria un par de fusibles rápidos en serie con cada una de las resistencias de 
330 ohmn? como los littelfuse de superficie??? obviamente se incrementarian los costos cada uno vale lo que un optotriac (en mi país), pero entonces la seguridad deberia valer la pena....¿¿o no??  o simplemente es poco probable un incendio a causa de las resistencias??

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Feb 25, 2011)

Va a ser que el triac principal está mal. Yo siempre he hecho ese montaje con 180Ω 1/2W pero cuando fallaba el triac principal la resistencia volaba. (caso muy muy extraño, y poco importante; si cambias el triac te viene a dar igual cambiar la resistencia también)


----------



## fernandob (Feb 25, 2011)

y en vez de una R una Xc ?? con una R si por el pico ???


----------



## Scooter (Feb 25, 2011)

Baja el valor de R, es probable que el triac esté algo "sordo", si no dispara se quema la R.
Yo ponía 180 Ohm


----------



## pandacba (Mar 3, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> Que esquema estaria protegido en caso de entrar en corto el gate con el terminal principal?? estuve buscando y hay algunas configuraciones con resistencias  de 1K ohmn. Pero en caso del corto igual tendrian que soportar como 50Watts.
> 
> lo mejor seria un par de fusibles rápidos en serie con cada una de las resistencias de
> 330 ohmn? como los littelfuse de superficie??? obviamente se incrementarian los costos cada uno vale lo que un optotriac (en mi país), pero entonces la seguridad deberia valer la pena....¿¿o no??  o simplemente es poco probable un incendio a causa de las resistencias??
> ...


Y donde es tu pais?, el caso que paso aqui se dio, poque los TRIAC's eran falsos, y si se hace una instalación respetando las normas de seguridad no hay probabilidad de incendio....

Muchos montan estas placas en cualquier lado sin importarle que hay arriba o abajo.....


Por esa razón las máquinas americanas disponian de una "cavidad" para la instlación electrica, si alli ocurria un incendio este quedaba prácticameane limitado a ese contenedor que por ser de fundición puede contener el fuego hasta que uno busque los elementos para apagarlo....

Lo ideal es ponerlo en un gabinete metálico de gruesas paredes donde la zona de ventilación no este junto a la zona anterior donde puede producirse el incdndio, ya que en caso de ventilación forzada avivaria las llamas o las desparramaria ya sea que extraija o introduzca aire


Eso en si es todo un tema


----------



## dukex (Mar 4, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Y donde es tu pais?....



Panda, soy de colombia!!!!  acá consigo esos fusíbles a US$1.

Muchisimas gracias por la Info!!!

Saludos


----------



## Sebastian herrera (May 27, 2012)

Las resistencias se suelen quemar o por defecto del triac que al no dispararse provoca que el consumo de la carga pase a traves de la resistencia y del opto quemandose en segundos o por un montaje inadecuado de triac en el pcb donde los lugares de mt1 y mt2 estan cambiados y por tanto hace inutil la tension de disparo .Hay que tener cuidado a sustituir un triac por otro que tiene las mismas caracteristicas pues hay algunos que la disposicion de mt1 mt2 y g estan cambiadas


----------



## electron (Jun 4, 2012)

Amigo, que conectaste en los circuitos de en medio?, el defecto puede estar en la carga que intentas controlar por medio de este circuito.


----------

